# What age/size do you switch off bloodworms to something else?



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm feeding my baby P's bloodworm's and they are loving it. But when should i switch it up with other food? I heard beef heart, and white fish, any other suggestions, and at what size/ age?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

My P's are 5-6 inches and I still feed them live blood worms. They go crazy for them.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I like to start mine as soon as possible on other things-Tend to start switching food when they are around the 1.5 to 2 inch size-


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

And what are some good things to start feeding them after blood worms?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

if they can fit it in thier mouth....feed it to them!....cut it up if it's too big.....but damn it....let them eat!....lol


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

1"-1.5" is a good size to get them on something bigger

prawns/shrimp are good


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

shrimp, talapia and brobably start trying pellets.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

swmeoekde said:


> I'm feeding my baby P's bloodworm's and they are loving it. But when should i switch it up with other food? I heard beef heart, and white fish, any other suggestions, and at what size/ age?


Read here:

Piranhas nutrition and diet.

You should start to feed them other things as soon as posible, especially pellets.

Also don't stop feeding bloodworms until they stop eating it.

Hater


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

wow that was a great articul.i think every piranha owner should read this. maybe not obide by it but just be informed of the dangers they are doing to their fish. i cant say that i have never feed my reds a mouse but ican tell you that i wont do it again, thanks.


----------



## tedfair35 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks that essay really helped, answered exactly what i was wondering.


----------

